# test taken



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (May 9, 2011)

I took my test this past saturday, I was told I could find out my results in a few days online. Does anyone know where I should be looking for this information when it does post?

Thank you

Christopher


----------



## sheelakrishnamony (May 9, 2011)

Good luck. I can imagine the waiting can be hard. I am taking mine this saturday. How was yours. Does it compare to the AAPC tests or Carol buck or online simulator from Contexo . I am really nervous.
Take care and keeping my fingers crossed
Sheela


----------



## es6391 (May 9, 2011)

I took my test on Fri April 29th and had my results Wed morning. You will know by Thurs on line. Good Luck.


----------



## jbrightw (May 10, 2011)

*It takes 10 days*

You have to wait a maximum of 10 days from the date of exam. I got my result on the 9th day and I got the score of 88%. 

Is there any option to know the Rank list of AAPC, so that we can judge where we are and where we have to go...any sugesstions will be appreciated.


----------



## perkins05 (May 10, 2011)

I was able to see my results in one week. When you log on to the AAPC website it wil say congratulations and your credentials will be following your name. Good Luck


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (May 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Well, I will I patiently wait for my name to have the wonderful CPC after it, either that or I'm going to work at Mcdonalds..lol

It was a decent test. The cardio/thoracic surgery was really hard for me. But I finished the test with 40 min left to spare. So I was please. I have a good feeling about this. Guess we will see if it is misplaced or not.


----------



## jnk1986 (May 10, 2011)

What is the min. you can make to pass? I take my CPC test this Saturday and am extremely nervous about it.


----------



## ldk4 (May 11, 2011)

*Min 70 %*

Every question counts, circle question in book that you weren't 100% and answer with your best quess but if time allowed, go back to double check if
you want to go with answer or want to change. Need 105 questions correct to pass. Best of luck!!!  150 questions is a tough medium.


----------

